# RX 570 Low mining Performance



## marcr (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello,

I have recently purchased a RX 570 8G. Without anything, it did about 8-9MH/s in Ethash, which seems quite usual without compute mode enabled.
After enabling compute mode I think I got around 22-24MH/s.

Here comes my problem: I did the BIOS update using ATIWinflash and the Polaris Bios Editor. However, I'm still only getting around 23-24MH/s (don't even know if there was an improvement at all.)

The Bios Flash seems to have worked, however I expected to get something along the lines of 27-28MH/s, with the few remaining MH obtained by different clock speeds and voltages.

How do I get my speeds up to "normal" RX 570 performance?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 10, 2021)

Something doesnt seem right, I was doing ETH mining and was getting 22-23MH/s on stock settings. I never bios mod the AMD cards because I knew I would switch over to all Nvidia cards in the future. With a few tweaks the rx470 and rx480s where getting a 2-3mh/s more than stock without bios mod, but this was over 2 years ago when I was mining.


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 10, 2021)

marcr said:


> "Macron"


----------



## Final_Fighter (Jan 10, 2021)

Make sure your drivers are set to "compute" mode and not "gaming".


----------



## marcr (Jan 10, 2021)

Final_Fighter said:


> Make sure your drivers are set to "compute" mode and not "gaming".


They are. Still only getting around 23 MH/s. With them set to gaming i get around 8.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 10, 2021)

marcr said:


> The Card detects "Samsung" Memory in GPU-Z. In Polaris Bios Editor however, it shows "Hynix", "Macron" and "Samsung". It's quite uncommon, yet possible that I have a card with three different Memory Vendors onboard.


Uncommon?
It's impossible.
Polaris bios editor is only showing memory supported by that Bios, not what your card actually has.


----------



## phill (Jan 11, 2021)

I think it sounds about right to be honest.  My RX 480's are only doing about the same stock and then with a few tweaks I'm able to do, they are only hitting 25MH/sec..  If you want more performance the only real option is to have or use a better card...  Seriously the only way to do it


----------



## marcr (Jan 11, 2021)

phill said:


> I think it sounds about right to be honest.  My RX 480's are only doing about the same stock and then with a few tweaks I'm able to do, they are only hitting 25MH/sec..  If you want more performance the only real option is to have or use a better card...  Seriously the only way to do it


I've got my 480s up to about 29.5MHs. With bios mod. Bios modding the 570 however didn't seem to work that well and I'm not quite sure why. Maybe the default 1500 Straps set by Asus are just not good. Does anybody have an Idea here? Used Polaris "One Click" Editor. Bios Signature has changed, performance hasnt.


----------



## phill (Jan 11, 2021)

I don't bother modding the cards I use, I just get the power down as far as possible and then run it as I can...  I suppose I could put the 580 bios on the cards and see if that helps with performance but I'm not sure it'll do much more than be an arse when I need to flash them back again...  Saved all the ROMs I needed when I did it the last time...


----------



## Hardcore Games (Jan 11, 2021)

Rather than fight some antique card to perform better go find some better cards


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 11, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> Rather than fight some antique card to perform better go find some better cards


Better cards cost money, the ROI is decreased.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 11, 2021)

I've restored the original post and thread title. Not sure why op removed all content


----------



## phill (Jan 11, 2021)

marcr said:


> I've got my 480s up to about 29.5MHs. With bios mod. Bios modding the 570 however didn't seem to work that well and I'm not quite sure why. Maybe the default 1500 Straps set by Asus are just not good. Does anybody have an Idea here? Used Polaris "One Click" Editor. Bios Signature has changed, performance hasnt.


I forgot to ask but on Nicehash they do a little comparison for the GPUs, it might be worth taking a look and seeing what they say a 570 can do...


----------



## pxj (Jan 15, 2021)

I have much lower values. :-/ I can't solve this problem. I use RX 570 8G (XFX), the drivers are in computer mode, but I still have an extremely low hashrate. Average hashrate is 6.3 MH/s. 
My settings: 
GPU: 1200 MHz / 1150 mV, VRAM: 1800 MHz, 910 mV, power limit: -10%
Dvivers: 20.12.1, OS: Win 10 Pro, Claymore 15

setx GPU_FORCE_64BIT_PTR 0
setx GPU_MAX_HEAP_SIZE 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_SINGLE_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
EthDcrMiner64.exe -epool eu1.ethermine.org:4444 -ewal ******************* -eworker ******** -clKernel 0 -epsw x -mode 1 -dbg -1 -fanmin 40 -fanmax 50 
pause

if I don't have the option: -clKernel 0:
Disabling dag pre-allocation (not enough vram)
GPU1: ClSetKernelArg (-48)
Fatal error detected. Restarting.

If a have turn on option: -clKernel 0 , mining goes, but I have very low hashrate and ican  see message: 
Unknown OpenCL driver version! Hashrate and stale shares may suffer

Any help is much appreciated.

Now i am testing Phoenix miner. 
Hashrate is better: 14.3 MH/s, but still not ideal :-/


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2021)

Set your AMD drivers to compute and not gaming, that tripled my performance


----------



## pxj (Jan 15, 2021)

phill said:


> Set your AMD drivers to compute and not gaming, that tripled my performance



Setting drivers to compute mode I have already done. With gaming mode a have 3.5-4 Mh/s, with compute mode 6.3 MH/s (Claymore) and 14.3 MH/s (Phoenix).
IMO there will still be a problem somewhere because others have 20-24 MH/s with the same card.


----------



## Colddecked (Jan 15, 2021)

Are you on the latest drivers?  Make sure you lower your core clock (1100 is good enough) set voltage to 1.0 (lower is possible but you'll need to test to see your silicon's floor) and lower power target to like -15.


----------



## pxj (Jan 15, 2021)

Colddecked said:


> Are you on the latest drivers?


Yes, I have 20.12.1


Colddecked said:


> Make sure you lower your core clock (1100 is good enough) set voltage to 1.0 (lower is possible but you'll need to test to see your silicon's floor) and lower power target to like -15.


this helped a bit: 14.3 -> 14.8 MH/s


----------



## Colddecked (Jan 15, 2021)

Memory speed?  It should be at least 2000.


----------



## pxj (Jan 15, 2021)

Memory speed is 2000 MHz at 910 mV.  It seems to be stable.


----------



## Colddecked (Jan 15, 2021)

Is your page file set to at least 20gb?


----------



## phill (Jan 16, 2021)

This is what I run my RX 480s at 





I'm getting about 52MH between two of them


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 28, 2021)

In order to make the cards perform better (at least for Polaris) you need also to tight VRAM timings and OC VRAM as far as possible.
I was able to run a few (different) 580s with tight timings and Core 1150Mhz, VRAM 2025~2150MHz all voltages 850mV. This resulted to 130~135W and 30~31.5MH/s per card.

Every card had their own original BIOS modded with PBE after saving the original BIOS for later reflash. And at the time I was using a compute specific driver (Win10-64Bit-Crimson-ReLive-Beta-Blockchain-Workloads-Aug23).


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 28, 2021)

I believe that modoed bios for mining ain't going to get you some incredible better performance in mining but instead it will most likely lower your power consumption compared to the stock settings.......


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> In order to make the cards perform better (at least for Polaris) you need also to tight VRAM timings and OC VRAM as far as possible.
> I was able to run a few (different) 580s with tight timings and Core 1150Mhz, VRAM 2025~2150MHz all voltages 850mV. This resulted to 130~135W and 30~31.5MH/s per card.
> 
> Every card had their own original BIOS modded with PBE after saving the original BIOS for later reflash. And at the time I was using a compute specific driver (Win10-64Bit-Crimson-ReLive-Beta-Blockchain-Workloads-Aug23).


Mine now after a little mod are sat quite happily at 27.5MH ish per card and I'm very happy with it..  65w usage from the GPU core and the total of the system is under 500w all loaded, so I'm fine with it...  Ideally, I'd like some newer cards because of the power draw and the hashrate, but I'm not in a rush 

Efficiency is king, screw having the most MH from something...  Just won't last...


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 28, 2021)

phill said:


> Mine now after a little mod are sat quite happily at 27.5MH ish per card and I'm very happy with it..  65w usage from the GPU core and the total of the system is under 500w all loaded, so I'm fine with it...  Ideally, I'd like some newer cards because of the power draw and the hashrate, but I'm not in a rush
> 
> Efficiency is king, screw having the most MH from something...  Just won't last...


Have you measure power draw from wall? How are you seeing GPU (only? or entire card) power?


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2021)

I use a watt meter for the whole system and I have MSI Afterburner/GPU-Z to detect what the cards are doing   It's like crunching for WCG or FAH or Rosetta, nice simple, efficient and just let it plod along


----------



## pxj (Jan 28, 2021)

phill said:


> Mine now after a little mod are sat quite happily at 27.5MH ish per card and I'm very happy with it..  65w usage from the GPU core and the total of the system is under 500w all loaded, so I'm fine with it...



That's really nice. I got to a nice 25 Mh/s, but unfortunately after the restart I can't reach that value again. I only have about 12 MH/s. I really don't know where the mistake may be. I have the latest drivers, compute mode turned on, but it doesn't work as expected.














my .bat:

setx GPU_FORCE_64BIT_PTR 0
setx GPU_MAX_HEAP_SIZE 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_SINGLE_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
PhoenixMiner.exe -pool eu1.ethermine.org:4444 -wal ********** -worker ***** -epsw x -mode 1 -acm -rxboost 1 -log 1 -mport 0 -etha 0 -ftime 55 -retrydelay 1 -tt 78 -fanmin 45 -coin eth

Bench mode give this log:

2021.01.28:15:01:26.620: main Phoenix Miner 5.4c Windows/msvc - Release build
2021.01.28:15:01:26.620: main Cmd line: -pool eu1.ethermine.org:4444 -wal *********** -bench -worker ****** -epsw x -mode 1 -acm -rxboost 1 -log 1 -mport 0 -etha 0 -ftime 55 -retrydelay 1 -tt 78 -fanmin 45 -coin eth
2021.01.28:15:01:26.620: main No CUDA driver found
2021.01.28:15:01:27.195: main OpenCL driver version: 20.11.2
2021.01.28:15:01:27.202: main Available GPUs for mining:
2021.01.28:15:01:27.202: main GPU1: Radeon RX 570 Series (pcie 8), OpenCL 2.0, 8 GB VRAM, 32 CUs
2021.01.28:15:01:27.202: main GPU2: Radeon RX 570 Series (pcie 8), OpenCL 2.0, 8 GB VRAM, 32 CUs
2021.01.28:15:01:27.202: main ADL library initialized
2021.01.28:15:01:27.756: main Benchmark mode. DAG epoch #2
2021.01.28:15:01:27.757: main Matched GPU1 to ADL adapter index 0 (method 2)
2021.01.28:15:01:27.764: main GPU1: AMD driver 20.11.2
2021.01.28:15:01:27.764: main GPU1: Created ADL monitor for adapter 0; overdrive version: 7 (7)
2021.01.28:15:01:27.765: main GPU1: using AMD driver ver 20.11.2
2021.01.28:15:01:27.765: main Matched GPU2 to ADL adapter index 0 (method 2)
2021.01.28:15:01:27.772: main GPU2: AMD driver 20.11.2
2021.01.28:15:01:27.772: main GPU2: Created ADL monitor for adapter 0; overdrive version: 7 (7)
2021.01.28:15:01:27.772: main GPU2: using AMD driver ver 20.11.2
2021.01.28:15:01:27.845: hwmc GPU1: switching to alt fan control mode
2021.01.28:15:01:27.845: hwmc GPU1: set auto fan: 78C target temp (min fan 45, max fan 100)
2021.01.28:15:01:27.845: hwmc GPU2: switching to alt fan control mode
2021.01.28:15:01:27.845: hwmc GPU2: set auto fan: 78C target temp (min fan 45, max fan 100)
2021.01.28:15:01:27.907: GPU1 GPU1: Starting up... (0)
2021.01.28:15:01:27.907: GPU1 GPU1: Generating ethash light cache for epoch #2
2021.01.28:15:01:27.922: GPU2 GPU2: Starting up... (0)
2021.01.28:15:01:27.938: wdog Starting watchdog thread
2021.01.28:15:01:28.480: GPU1 Light cache generated in 0.6 s (28.4 MB/s)
2021.01.28:15:01:28.803: GPU1 GPU1: Free VRAM: 7.948 GB; used: 0.052 GB
2021.01.28:15:01:28.803: GPU1 GPU1: Allocating DAG (1.03) GB; good for epoch up to #4
2021.01.28:15:01:28.805: GPU1 GPU1: Generating DAG for epoch #2
2021.01.28:15:01:29.130: GPU2 GPU2: Free VRAM: 7.948 GB; used: 0.052 GB
2021.01.28:15:01:29.130: GPU2 GPU2: Allocating DAG (1.03) GB; good for epoch up to #4
2021.01.28:15:01:29.132: GPU2 GPU2: Generating DAG for epoch #2
2021.01.28:15:01:30.366: GPU1 GPU1: DAG  39%
2021.01.28:15:01:30.706: GPU2 GPU2: DAG  32%
2021.01.28:15:01:31.882: GPU1 GPU1: DAG  71%
2021.01.28:15:01:32.226: GPU2 GPU2: DAG  65%
2021.01.28:15:01:33.222: GPU1 GPU1: DAG generated in 4.4 s (235.5 MB/s)
2021.01.28:15:01:33.222: GPU1 GPU1: Using Ethash OCL kernels (Ellesmere; -clkernel 1)
2021.01.28:15:01:33.222: GPU1 GPU1: no -gt value specified, switching to auto-tune
2021.01.28:15:01:33.222: GPU1 GPU1: starting auto-tune process
2021.01.28:15:01:33.837: GPU2 GPU2: DAG  90%
2021.01.28:15:01:35.444: GPU2 GPU2: DAG  97%
2021.01.28:15:01:36.071: GPU2 GPU2: DAG generated in 6.9 s (149.9 MB/s)
2021.01.28:15:01:36.072: GPU2 GPU2: Using Ethash OCL kernels (Ellesmere; -clkernel 1)
2021.01.28:15:01:36.072: GPU2 GPU2: no -gt value specified, switching to auto-tune
2021.01.28:15:01:36.072: GPU2 GPU2: starting auto-tune process
2021.01.28:15:01:36.077: main GPU1: 57C 34% 17W, GPU2: 57C 34% 17W
GPUs power: 34.6 W
2021.01.28:15:01:40.992: main Eth speed: 24.611 MH/s, time: 0:00
2021.01.28:15:01:40.992: main GPUs: 1: 13.691 MH/s 2: 10.921 MH/s
2021.01.28:15:01:44.070: hwmc GPU1: set VRAM refresh rate -rxboost 1 (equal to -vmr 25)
2021.01.28:15:01:46.099: main Eth speed: 22.762 MH/s, time: 0:00
2021.01.28:15:01:46.099: main GPUs: 1: 12.143 MH/s 2: 10.619 MH/s
2021.01.28:15:01:47.095: hwmc GPU2: set VRAM refresh rate -rxboost 1 (equal to -vmr 25)
2021.01.28:15:01:51.214: main Eth speed: 19.198 MH/s, time: 0:00
2021.01.28:15:01:51.214: main GPUs: 1: 9.502 MH/s 2: 9.696 MH/s
2021.01.28:15:01:56.345: main Eth speed: 17.780 MH/s, time: 0:00
2021.01.28:15:01:56.345: main GPUs: 1: 9.004 MH/s 2: 8.776 MH/s
2021.01.28:15:01:56.345: main GPU1: 72C 47% 89W, GPU2: 72C 47% 89W
GPUs power: 178.3 W
2021.01.28:15:02:01.472: main Eth speed: 18.781 MH/s, time: 0:00
2021.01.28:15:02:01.472: main GPUs: 1: 9.417 MH/s 2: 9.365 MH/s
2021.01.28:15:02:06.621: main Eth speed: 19.727 MH/s, time: 0:00
2021.01.28:15:02:06.621: main GPUs: 1: 9.680 MH/s 2: 10.047 MH/s
2021.01.28:15:02:11.755: main Eth speed: 21.369 MH/s, time: 0:00
2021.01.28:15:02:11.755: main GPUs: 1: 10.358 MH/s 2: 11.011 MH/s
2021.01.28:15:02:16.865: main Eth speed: 22.240 MH/s, time: 0:00
2021.01.28:15:02:16.865: main GPUs: 1: 10.911 MH/s 2: 11.329 MH/s
2021.01.28:15:02:21.985: main Eth speed: 22.633 MH/s, time: 0:00
2021.01.28:15:02:21.985: main GPUs: 1: 10.831 MH/s 2: 11.802 MH/s
2021.01.28:15:02:24.653: main GPU1: 74C 47% 92W, GPU2: 74C 47% 91W
GPUs power: 183.0 W
2021.01.28:15:02:27.106: main Eth speed: 22.589 MH/s, time: 0:00
2021.01.28:15:02:27.106: main GPUs: 1: 10.843 MH/s 2: 11.747 MH/s
2021.01.28:15:02:32.786: main Eth speed: 22.867 MH/s, time: 0:01
2021.01.28:15:02:32.786: main GPUs: 1: 10.872 MH/s 2: 11.995 MH/s
2021.01.28:15:02:36.084: unkn Quitting...
2021.01.28:15:02:36.084: unkn GPU1 auto-tune process aborted
2021.01.28:15:02:37.410: unkn GPU2 auto-tune process aborted
2021.01.28:15:02:37.872: wdog Stopping watchdog thread
2021.01.28:15:02:37.905: hwmc GPU1: reset VRAM timings
2021.01.28:15:02:37.907: hwmc GPU1: reset fan speed
2021.01.28:15:02:37.910: hwmc GPU2: reset fan speed
2021.01.28:15:02:37.981: main Exit code: 0

But without - bench param give only 12 MH/s.
I tried reinstalling the drivers, running Phoenix .bat under admin privileges / without admin, but same result. Still 10-12 MH/s. I tried Claymore, Phoenix, but the result is the same.
It is strange that the program sees two graphics cards and shows twice power consumption compared to adrenaline.


----------



## Colddecked (Jan 28, 2021)

Did you DDU the old drivers?  Perhaps its causing an issue?  GPUz shows 20.12.1 but your log shows different:
2021.01.28:15:01:27.195: main OpenCL driver version: 20.11.2


----------



## pxj (Jan 28, 2021)

Colddecked said:


> Did you DDU the old drivers?  Perhaps its causing an issue?  GPUz shows 20.12.1 but your log shows different:
> 2021.01.28:15:01:27.195: main OpenCL driver version: 20.11.2


I have done DDU now, installed 20.11.2, but the result is the same. :-/
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 32 GB RAM, Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1TB, Winodws 10 Pro 20H2
Mining soft detects two graphics cards, that's all right? 
What else to check or try?




Why 2 GPUs? I have only one GPU.


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2021)

Possibly dual mining? I'm not sure...


----------



## pxj (Jan 29, 2021)

I finally found the source of the problem. The problem occurs when I run the program through a remote desktop session. Miner detects two graphics cards instead one and the performance is reduced (cca 50%). If I run the program directly, everything is fine. Strange error. Thank you for trying to help me.


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2021)

If that's the case, the free version of Teamviewer is a good option..  There might be other programs out there that would work and do the same, but something to consider  

Well, thanks for letting us know and reporting back


----------



## Colddecked (Jan 29, 2021)

I use chrome remote desktop works pretty well.


----------



## rickd43 (Feb 2, 2021)

The only issue I have is the 570 in my miner. I have 5x xfx rx580 8Gb's which are all getting 30.6 or 7Mh/s at anywhere between 69 and 90w (weird how same settings on cards that should be the same give different result), then I have a single msi rx570 8Gb that gets 31.7MH/s, but can crash and reset, which brings it down to 26Mh/s, bloody annoying, but can't find any other settings. It also gets incorrect shares every now and then. 

Have modded all the cards, but just the last band for each (some had more than expected, just made sure I changed the correct one). The 580's are set to 1150 @ 860 and 2000 @ 860 in Radeon Software. I can run the 570 for a while with higher wattage settings (950), but go lower and it crashes, so am leaving it to just overclock and it gets 26.4Mh/s, would love to find better settings, but might just get another 580 and be done with it, much more efficient.

PheonixMiner 5.4c


----------



## savatage1993 (Feb 10, 2021)

Greetings to all.
 I want to know how best to use my Sapphire Pulse rx570 8gb for mining. The card has a BIOS switch for game mode and compute mode. As I understand it, I need to switch the toggle switch on the card to the compute mode, as well as set the compute mode in the Adrenaline driver. Correct me if something is wrong. And yet - what are the approximate optimal values for the gpu / vram frequencys and voltages I can achieve for this card?

P.S. yesterday I tried running NBMiner on Binance Pool in BIOS switcher game mode (driver was in compute mode). The hash rate was about 24.2 Mh, I hope in a compute BIOS mode the result will be higher and the consumption / temperature will decrease. Thanks.


----------



## VANTOM (Feb 13, 2021)

Hello, I am new here and i would tostart mining on my PC i have a RX 570 8GB Hynix but i have only 10 Mh/s. the card is in compu mode and the newest amd driver is installed bevor i removed with DDU.
How can i flash my bios?


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 13, 2021)

Buy a better GPU.


----------



## VANTOM (Feb 13, 2021)

thats not good help...


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 13, 2021)

Best Mining GPUs Benchmarked and Ranked
					

The best mining GPUs still promise potential coins to be mined




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## VANTOM (Feb 13, 2021)

I read its posible to get 28-30 with my card. But how?


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2021)

VANTOM said:


> I read its posible to get 28-30 with my card. But how?


Depends on the card, firstly is it a 4GB or 8GB model?


----------



## VANTOM (Feb 13, 2021)

Its 8gb model


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2021)

What model specifically?  Asus/XFX/PowerColor etc.?


----------



## VANTOM (Feb 13, 2021)

MSI RX 570 8gb armor with hynix memory


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2021)

What driver version are you using and have you tried running it at stock with the compute mode?


----------



## VANTOM (Feb 13, 2021)

I tryed the newest one from amd. And mining driver from amd
Compu mode is activated


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 14, 2021)

Try these:


			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-blockchain-beta
		


a bit old but give it a try. I would expect a 570 to be around 28-30MH/s. But in order to reach this performance you need to overclocked VRAM and possibly tighten timings. Sure drivers make difference and the mining software too.


----------



## phill (Feb 14, 2021)

I use older drivers for my 480's , I'd considering going back to older versions   The ones I have installed are Adrenalin 20.10.35.02, I hope that helps


----------



## VANTOM (Feb 15, 2021)

When i installed this driver it gaves a black screen. After rebooting to


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2021)

Has the card been flashed before?


----------



## VANTOM (Feb 15, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Pagliacci63 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi,

I started mining last weekend with my RX 570 4G MSI Armor. It did about 1.9MH/s in Ethash. This seems to be extremely low and switching between gaming mode and compute mode did not change anythig. My drivers are up to date, My memory clock is 2100, gpu clock 1100 and I'm using claymore and phoenix. The only thing that is not updated is the bios of my motherboard. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 15, 2021)

Maybe you guys could get some help here








						The ultimate way to mod your RX460-590 cards & newer (GUIDE) + consulting with all kinds of rig issues
					

It's fascinating knowing you can always learn something new . So I've hid my old post above (you can check it out for reference) about me offering tuning help for people with their individual roms, be it a stock rom or an already modded rom to squeeze the cards juices even further. Although the...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Pagliacci63 (Feb 15, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Colddecked (Feb 15, 2021)

Pagliacci63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started mining last weekend with my RX 570 4G MSI Armor. It did about 1.9MH/s in Ethash. This seems to be extremely low and switching between gaming mode and compute mode did not change anythig. My drivers are up to date, My memory clock is 2100, gpu clock 1100 and I'm using claymore and phoenix. The only thing that is not updated is the bios of my motherboard. What am I doing wrong?



Your card doesn't have enough memory.  You'll need to look into different settings/miners that will let you mine with it, but even then it won't be much.  There's other algos you can mine, check out whattomine or use profit switching service like nicehash.


----------



## vento (Feb 18, 2021)

My mini rig 






xfx 580 (samsung)      30.5 mhs      1120/840mv - 2130/850mv - without bios mod
xfx 570 (hynix)      28.6 mhs      1100/835mv - 2000/820mv - without bios mod
xfx 570 (samsung)      29.4 mhs     1100/835mv - 2030/820mv - without bios mod
xfx 570 (samsung)      29.4 mhs     1100/835mv - 2030/820mv - without bios mod
xfx 480 (samsung)      27.4 mhs     1000/840mv - 2100/850mv - bios modded


Wattmeter - 660w


----------



## atifsh (Mar 26, 2021)

depends on silicon some cards can do better.
what i found after my experiences....
doing less is better for everything.

by that i mean
i only do strap and that's it.
here's my hocus pocus rig on hiveos .... that one card sometimes do 32 othertimes 30. his mood swings..... lol


----------



## rickc (Apr 4, 2021)

atifsh said:


> depends on silicon some cards can do better.
> what i found after my experiences....
> doing less is better for everything.
> 
> ...




Thanks atifsh!!! The setting on your RX580 did me wonders. The BEST settings I've found thus far. My HM only went up .25 to .75 HM per card from my previous settings,  but more importantly my power consumption went down 180 watts on my rig (6 cards)
Thanks again.

*** EDIT I said over 200 watts, but it was 180 watts. Still a huge savings. Thnx again.


----------

